# Looking for a easy how too on Pueumatic's...



## Northern Touch

I've read almost every how too there is online but I'm still left with questions...Like what size of compresser I should buy and what way should I go! buy all the parts or make the parts that I can with the how too that are out there?...What I wish I could find Is someone with a how too with pics that shows all the hook ups from the compresser to all the fittings I need, then the hook ups to the prop and the different ways to pop the prop...Pueumatics is all new to me and I would love to learn all the ways to use air in my haunt I have used all types motors and have seen so many of the members props that I think that is somthing I need in my haunt...any help would be great....:voorhees:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'll try to have something available to look at this Dec.


----------



## HalloweenRick

Technical Terror and Terror by Design both put out great books you can buy. I'm in the midst of getting my stuff together to make Ron (Techincal Terror)'s Barrel Prop, which I would consider a good beginner for pneumatics. You can PM Technical Terror for details, or do the "free" thing on the Monster L list.


----------



## slimy

http://www.phantasmechanics.com/air/

Great begining primer into the world of air.


----------



## oct31man

I've seen your post on HalloweenForum, did you check out deathlord.net? I thought his site was pretty good. Are you against using washer machine valves and screen door closers? I saw the thread started by another member of Halloween Forum, although his intentions are good, I think a beginner would be overwhelmed using all of those expensive components. I would be glad to help you. However, all of my props use the cheaper items mentioned above. If that's what you want to try, I can help.

As far as the size compressor, I have a 22 gallon 5 hp. You can get away with a smaller one, but if you ever want to run multiple props, and you will, I would get a decent size one. I ran 6 off of mine this year.

Let me know if I can help.


----------



## Northern Touch

Oct31man I think your the guy I been looking for!!!!Let first start by saying I would Like to go the cheapest route possible...All the stuff u metioned is ok by me and I have know problem with using washing mach. valves/screen door closer, I have seen many how too's using these things but never 1 how too showing the whole set-up start to finish...I always like to go the cheapest route with all my props as long as they are safe i'm good to go and any and all help would be great hope to hear from ya!!!:voorhees:


----------



## oct31man

Ok, I made a video how to. I am waiting for it to upload now. I had to make 3 videos due to file size, I'll post them as soon as I get them uploaded.


----------



## oct31man

oops hang on


----------



## Northern Touch

cool I'm also on right now just got in from work...


----------



## oct31man

Here's the first video...
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYVwbB28DLc[/nomedia]
I hope this helps!


----------



## oct31man

Ok, here's the second.
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tjCyl0aR4I[/nomedia]


----------



## Northern Touch

right on!! that frist vid was a good start for me I think I'm getting it u the man thankz for now...


----------



## oct31man

Here's #3
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ew57JOREllI[/nomedia]


----------



## Northern Touch

I cant watch the 3rd vid but I think I am on my way to building a prop I just have to write out the stuff all need...


----------



## Northern Touch

I still can't watch the 3rd vid for some reason, but I was wondering if u had a part list? and will I be able to get all the parts u mentioned at Home Depot except the washing mach. valve of coarse o ya dose it matter what kind of washing mach. valve I use.


----------



## oct31man

It's up there now, it might have taken a while to upload.
parts list:

2 1/4" brass compression fitting needle valves
1 1/4" brass tee
1/2" outer diameter tubing
1 male quick connect air compressor fitting
8-10 small hose clamps
1 straight, threaded fitting small enough to threaded into door closer
1 screen door closer
1 brass cap
1 brass cap with 3/8" barb
everything is available at HD except the WM valve. It will be in the plumbing section with all of the fittings, the tubing is usually kept just below the fittings shelf. The quick connect fitting will be near the compressors. 

It doesn't matter which kind of washer machine valve you use. Most of them are blue. You can even use a dish washer valve as well. I like them more, because you dont have to worry about capping one of the inlets. Let me know how it progresses. Good luck.


----------



## Northern Touch

those vids were great! in 3 vid's I totaly get it thankz Oct31man...but I do have a few questions 1st what to use to power the prop? was that a motion senser cause I can do that, but dose the washing mach. valve need a power source at all times and is that where do u rig your swich for the prop?2nd Do u have a couple of pics I good use as a detailed map I understand your instrucions but I woul like somthing to go by...thankz for the part list I'm going to homedepot this weekend I alredy got my washing mach. valve so I guess it's a start lol :googly:


----------



## Northern Touch

I thought of a few other questions how do I hook up more then one prop to the compresser once I have the rest of the stuff handled? and will I need a spare tanks?


----------



## Lotus

You can run more then one prop off of your compressor with a manifold. You can buy a manifold for about 5$ or you can make your own. Here is an example of a store bought one.









I use 1 spare tank in my haunt as of right now only because the prop that it is for uses alot of air.


----------



## oct31man

Your very welcome NT! I'm glad I could help. I use a manual switch that I make from a light switch and an outlet mounted in a double gang box. It has to be triggered manually, so it is up to you. I like having more control of when the prop is triggered, so I really like this set up. You can use any type of switch, but keep in mind how long the switch is turned on, because your prop will be in the raised position that long as well, draining your air tank. If you'd like, I can take pics of the switch I use. 

If you are running multiple props, you can use a manifold like lotus. I use one as well. If you are doing 2 props, you can just use a tee fitting off of your main air line. The quick connect fitting on the end of your hose will be the end that attatches to you compressor line. You will not really need spare tanks unless your compressor has a small tank. I didn't use any on 6 props with a 22 gallon compressor, with about 700 guest going through. I'll get into more detail about the switch if you want to make the kind I use.
Gotta go to work now, have a good day! Robert


----------



## Northern Touch

ya I wouldn't mind seeing how u did that switch I like the idea of be able to hit that button just at the right time...I use alot of different triggers for my props and always am open to new ideas....and do u have any pics of the vid u shote I like to be able to use it as a digram...And keep up the good work I think alot of other people would find those vids very useful....


----------



## oct31man

Ok, I'm uploading the switch video now, here are some pics of another prop I made that will give you something to go by.








This is a better view of the fitting in the door closer
Here are the fittings you will need. All bought at Home depot. The one in the upper left corner is an ez connect tee, you can use that or the brass tee.








here is a pic of the valve








One more of the door closer and fitting


----------



## oct31man

Here's the switch video
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvOdHBRUhpo[/nomedia]


----------



## Northern Touch

Oct31man u have truly opened my eyes to the wourld of air powered props...I plan on getting the stuff I need tomorro and hope to build something by the end of the day...I was wondering I don't have comppreser 
but I do have a large holding tank would that work? It's like a compresses with no motor not surewhat u'd call it but it holds 4 gallons of air would that work just for testing perpose's or a least tell I by a large compresser. I have a couple other questions but can't remember right now have to put the baby to bed be back on at 9:00


----------



## oct31man

Cool! Yes the air tank will hold enough to test it. I don't know how many times it will fire, but it should work. Just make sure your hose clamps are nice and tight, so you don't waste air with a limited supply. Oh, don't get the clamps that are just large enough to fit over the tubing, I can't tell you how many of those I stripped out getting ready for the haunt this year. Get the slightly larger ones. The set up without a heavy load (prop) should fire with only about 30 PSI, so your tank ought to work.


----------



## oct31man

You know, I was just looking at the picture of the fittings, and wanted to tell you that you could go with the ez connect tee and valves instead of the brass fittings. they cost a little more, but work well and you would skip all of the hose clamps. It will go together much easier as well. You would look for the 1/2" size in the same section and made by the same company, Watts. Just a thought, as I try to make props better and simpler each time I build one. Those things would make the build easier than what I described in the video.


----------



## Northern Touch

cool I will look into that whe I go to home depot do u have any other pics that i could go by I like your vid shots I was wondering if u had some stills of the vids u did just so I dont have to look at the vids for reference thankz for all the help again...


----------



## Northern Touch

I have 1 question thow u guys are talking about the PSI and I was wondering how do u conrole that do u just controle the air from the compresser or do u need a regulater or somthing? I posted this on the other fourm but I thought I would re-post it here too hope to here from u soon..


----------



## oct31man

I set the regulator valve on my compressor to 50 PSI and used the needle valves at each prop to limit the air into them. That's running 6 props. I haven't had any trouble this way. You can put a regulator on each prop in place of the first needle valve on your input line. The one that connects to the compressor.


----------



## oct31man

Northern Touch said:


> cool I will look into that whe I go to home depot do u have any other pics that i could go by I like your vid shots I was wondering if u had some stills of the vids u did just so I dont have to look at the vids for reference thankz for all the help again...


I tried to take some, but they didn't turn out very clearly. Here is one that might help


----------



## Northern Touch

hey I just wanted say I didn't get a chance to go to Home Depot but that's frist on my list tomoro! It was the Santa Clause parade and poker nite so didn't get a chance to get all the stuff I need yet but I did get my hands on 3 washing mach. valves so I got 4 to start with...I was wondering if there was any thing else u think I may need I took down the part list so I think thats it unless u know what or even should i buy a regulator I'm going to buy a few of everything I need so if theres anything that would help...thankz again u have truly gave me th insight i needed can't wait to build my frist prop....


----------



## Dr Morbius

I don't have an air compressor.. But I DO have tires. Anyone have any idea how long one could power a small pneumatic prop using the compressed air in a car tire? Would that be even feasable?


----------



## slimy

That is the funniest thing you have ever posted.


Everyone knows you can't power a pneumatic with car tires...... unless they are white walls.


----------



## Fright Zone

@oct31man- That's good info. Nice videos. The funny thing is a little girl T-o-T-er said we should have a guy pop out of a trash can. I almost told her, wait 'til next year when I have time and figure it out, I barely got the 2006 yard haunt up in time ; )

Do you have one of the pop-up prop in action?


----------



## randyaz

gangster white walls?


----------



## oct31man

Fright Zone said:


> @oct31man- That's good info. Nice videos. The funny thing is a little girl T-o-T-er said we should have a guy pop out of a trash can. I almost told her, wait 'til next year when I have time and figure it out, I barely got the 2006 yard haunt up in time ; )
> 
> Do you have one of the pop-up prop in action?


Thanks. yeah here's the trash can
http://www.oct31man.com/images/100_0612.mov

here's my coffin, it got a lot of screams.
http://www.oct31man.com/images/100_0621.mov


----------



## Fright Zone

Good videos. I like those. That's what I need next year. I'll have to study your pop-up stuff. The hand swinging out in the trashcan does in fact add a little something to that effect. That was the part I couldn't picture very well until I saw it in action. I have the 3D zombie costume you used in your coffin and a Fulci Zombie mask that could work. Do have any instructions on the coffin pop-up? Is this basically how you did it WOLFSTONE SEKELETON POP-UP LINK


----------



## oct31man

No, that isn't how I made mine, but it would certainly do the trick. I can't find the site that I used, but here is a pic of the back of my coffin. I improvised from what I found on the net. There's a hole drilled through the 45 elbow and screwed a lag bolt into a piece of wood mounted inside with the screws you see in the picture, that's the pivot point for the body.


----------



## Fright Zone

That's interesting. I read all the links I could find last night on compressed air and pnuematics. Inevitably they all leave a new DIY haunter like myself hanging a bit. It's nice to see something like yours in action. And I may be asking some dumb questions right now LOL

Is that a counter weight on the bottom to help pull the prop back down? I notice you use a vinyl tube instead of a copper tube for the bleed-off? Does the coffin pop-up take about 30psi? Have you ever tried a motion detector? Or are all 6 of your pop-ups manually triggered? Do you use an X-10 system in that case?


----------



## oct31man

Fright Zone said:


> That's interesting. I read all the links I could find last night on compressed air and pnuematics. Inevitably they all leave a new DIY haunter like myself hanging a bit. It's nice to see something like yours in action. And I may be asking some dumb questions right now LOL
> 
> Is that a counter weight on the bottom to help pull the prop back down? I notice you use a vinyl tube instead of a copper tube for the bleed-off? Does the coffin pop-up take about 30psi? Have you ever tried a motion detector? Or are all 6 of your pop-ups manually triggered? Do you use an X-10 system in that case?


That is a spring from a dishwasher door. it is to return the prop to it's starting position. That particular cylinder is two way cylinder that requires a special solenoid. I was given some of these by a neighbor so instead of buying the solenoid that was meant to be used on it, I improvised. You don't need a spring on a screen door closer, it has one built in.

I don't use copper tubing on mine for the bleed off, since my first one. I attatch another needle valve to it to control how fast it returns. I only used the 1/4" tubing in that pic because it was what I had lying around at the time, and it works well with the fittings I use. Yes, the coffin works on about 30psi.

All of my props were on manual switches, I was fortunate enough to have a volunteer to work each prop, and also provide a real scare soon afterward. I don't have experience with any other types of switches yet. I like the idea of timing the scare just right, but who knows, I may get into more advance switches in the future.


----------



## Fright Zone

That's interesting. So gravity was not enough to pull it back into place or was it just not as dramatic wihtout the dishwasher dorr spring to pull it back into place? I do like the way your coffin prop slams forward then back with a nice loud sound. That to me makes a pneumatic air compressor prop worth it. I always liked the sound of the air hiss myself. I think it adds to an effect that ToT's already know is fake but is still scary & fun.

I've read that CFM is actually more important than PSI at this LINK

Do you think a Campbell Hausfeld 2-Gallon Direct Drive Air Compressor 0.8 CFM @ 90 PSI shown HERE could operate a pop-up like your coffin example (at 30PSI)?


----------



## oct31man

I suppose it might fall back into place if it were lying down, never tried it. I use it standing up, so it would need the spring.
I agree, about the air hiss, sometimes if one of your guests are looking a different direction, the hiss gets thier attention, then they look and get a double scare. Kind of a jump at first, then a scream right after.
That compressor would activate the prop, not sure though how often it would kick on. If you are only running that prop, it should be fine. If you plan on running more soon, then you may want to get one with a larger tank, or build your props with an expansion tank. The bigger the tank, the less the compressor has to run. Although the compressor, placed just right, can act as a pretty good scare too, when it kicks on.
Most compressors list both the CFM and the PSI on the specs, we only refer to PSI in regards to what to set the regulator at so as not to blow the thing apart. Most props need short bursts of air like the article says nailers do.
.


----------



## Fright Zone

Thanks for clearing that up. Good point about expansion tanks. I had read that before. I suppose small compressor tanks are equivalent to low wattage foggers needing to recycle their heating elements often, compared to higher wattage foggers that don't have to. With that experience in mind, a small compressor tank could be annoying. But I was surprised how expensive air compressors are. If I tried one pop-up next year, I'd inevitably want to add more in the future, as long as I had space to store them, so the small tank would be a bad idea. I guess overall it'd be better to have a big tank like your 20 gallon instead of wondering if exapansion tanks could pick up the slack. It seems like a large cash outlay for a relatively simple scare, but it is pretty cool and is one of those elements that remind people of Halloween because they're used in Haunted Houses and add some unexpected motion and sound, which is priceless.


----------



## Northern Touch

Its been awhile since I posted on this topic I've been busy getting all the parts needed I think I got it all and was planing on playing around with the parts tonight...I noticed that the topic of air compressor was going again and sice this is my big Chirstmas gift from the wife/kids this year, what should I get how much HP and how many gallons would do I do have a large haunt which will be 11 rooms next year and once I get this air stuff I would like to buid aleast 6 air props for this year a plan to keep going so guess my Question is should I buy 1 20 gallon and this will be enough or should I buy 2/3 smaller ones? the reason I ask is thers a deal for a 3 gallon 100psi air compressor for $89.99 and its at a friend store I could get his dicount on top yhe price plus if i bought 3/4 i could get them for 49.99 each I thought that this was a steal but wasn't sure if they woud be enough or even how many props I could controle with1 3 gallon compressor Oct31man can u help me again thanks bro!!


----------



## oct31man

Fright Zone said:


> It seems like a large cash outlay for a relatively simple scare, but it is pretty cool and is one of those elements that remind people of Halloween because they're used in Haunted Houses and add some unexpected motion and sound, which is priceless.


You can get you a brad nailer and think of a project to do for the wife to justify the purchase a little, then the air props become a secondary use for the purchase, which will make it a little more practical to her. (Assuming that getting your wife's approval is your situation.) Maybe get an impact wrench to make rotating the tires on the car easier, and not to mention airing up the kids' bike tires. When I bought my compressor, I almost got one of those huge ones that are not portable at all, I'm glad I didn't go that far! The use of air props never was mentioned when I was selling the idea of the purchase to the Mrs.



Northern Touch said:


> Its been awhile since I posted on this topic I've been busy getting all the parts needed I think I got it all and was planing on playing around with the parts tonight...I noticed that the topic of air compressor was going again and sice this is my big Chirstmas gift from the wife/kids this year, what should I get how much HP and how many gallons would do I do have a large haunt which will be 11 rooms next year and once I get this air stuff I would like to buid aleast 6 air props for this year a plan to keep going so guess my Question is should I buy 1 20 gallon and this will be enough or should I buy 2/3 smaller ones? the reason I ask is thers a deal for a 3 gallon 100psi air compressor for $89.99 and its at a friend store I could get his dicount on top yhe price plus if i bought 3/4 i could get them for 49.99 each I thought that this was a steal but wasn't sure if they woud be enough or even how many props I could controle with1 3 gallon compressor Oct31man can u help me again thanks bro!!


I can't say for sure what's gonna be best for you, I don't have experience with the smaller compressors. I can only say that I have been happy with my Craftsman compressor. Here are the specs on it:
5HP 22 gallon AMSE Code Tank
Single cylinder Oil free
Air delivery
8.6 SCFM @ 40 PSI
6.4 SCFM @ 90 PSI
130 PSI Max.
I have also painted many houses with a pressure feed tank set up. I use it to spray drywall texture as well. Once the thing took a tumble out of the back of my truck at about 25 MPH on a sharp turn, and when I tested it out at home, It fired right up. I was so thankful!
I'm not saying to buy the same one I bought, but just saying how useful theses things can be, so you may as well go all out if it is within your means at the present time. If not, then starting out with a smaller one will be just fine, it will always come in handy when you buy another one in the future. When you're running 6 props off of your new big compressor, You won't have to run extra hoses to the 7th prop, just stick that one in an area that would have required a long run of hose.
Either way you go, will work out to be a good decision eventually!


----------



## oct31man

Just did a quick check, and here is just what you need for things around the house man!
http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/product.do?pid=00916871000&vertical=Sears&BV_UseBVCookie=Yes
Now for the same money here's one, but compare the HP and the SCFM on each one. 
http://www.homedepot.com/prel80/HDU...earchResults.jsp&MID=9876&N=2984+3700&pos=n03
Craftsman wins hands down. I'm willing to say that larger HP motor, works less, so lasts longer. Just my speculation.
edit: Well search Home depot for the compressor for $289. thier link won't direct you to the page I was on.


----------



## Northern Touch

well with all that being said how many props would I be able to power on a 3 gallon the compressor i'm talking about is online at Canadian Tire for 99.99 but my friend who owns a small shop also has some...but since my wife loves me so much lol should I just opt. for a 22 gallon and not worry about buying 3/4 to do the trick...I still might by one if u think I'd beable to power afew props a it's worthit like u said for another area or somthing let me know what u think....


----------



## oct31man

Northern Touch said:


> well with all that being said how many props would I be able to power on a 3 gallon the compressor i'm talking about is online at Canadian Tire for 99.99 but my friend who owns a small shop also has some...but since my wife loves me so much lol should I just opt. for a 22 gallon and not worry about buying 3/4 to do the trick...I still might by one if u think I'd beable to power afew props a it's worthit like u said for another area or somthing let me know what u think....


Does your friend have one of these smaller ones available for you to try out? Might be a good idea. If you're going to run two props off of this @ 30 PSI each, it will run a lot, I think. One prop, maybe not, but I can't say for sure. It would be worth trying out. Can you return the compressor if it doesn't perform desirably?
Did you notice the link above from sears? It's a 33 gallon!!!


----------



## Northern Touch

I don't think I could just try it out but "im sure I could return it if I bouhgt one but I'm not sure what I'm looking into or what I should whatch out for, how can I tell If it will be enough for mor then one prop it says it 100psi max dose that mean I can power up 3 props @30 psi each or that dosn't mean **** I geuss I still left wondering I don't have any props buit yet to even test more then one on a compressor what to do


----------



## Fright Zone

I was wondering along those same lines. oct31man, I've read that "Usually hose/line pressure is kept at 60-100psi, so there is more air in the line available for the prop to access. A secondary regulator at the prop allows the rise rate to be controlled specific for each prop at 20-30psi." So then in your case, if you run 6 props at 30psi each, what do you set your air compressor hose/line PSI to? 

(P.S. That Craftsman looks good. I'm not married, no kids and no house to use an air compressor for anything else like a brad nailer or impact wrench, however I surely appreciate your thinking along those lines. I have to make it practical to myself and my own budget LOL. I haunt in someone else's yard, I'd only be using a compressor for pop-ups. I could think of it along the lines of buying a quality fog machine ie. those can get pricey too, but for the Haunt effect it may be worth it. I'd have to worry a pneumatic pop-up I'd make actually works, whereas a fog machine you just plug it in.)


----------



## oct31man

Your compressor will have two pressure guages on it. One is the regulator valve guage, and the other is for the total pressure in the tank.
If you set your regulator valve at 30 psi, your tank will fill to say 100psi (depending on your compressor) Now when you activate your prop, the pressure in the tank drops each time you turn it (the prop) on and off again. Eventually your total pressure will drop below the 30 psi that you set your regulator to, and the compressor kicks on until the tank is full again.
How often that happens depends on the size tank you have. You can have a 3 gallon tank and a 20 gallon tank both holding 100 psi and both set at 30 psi and the 3 gallon will kick on more times than the 20, if both are activated similarly. However, it will take less time for the 3 gallon to fill than the 20, so the motor will not run as long each cycle. I hope this didn't confuse you more. 
When I ran 6 props this year, I set my compressor at 55, almost 60 psi. I had a long distance of hose to run as my compressor was not centrally located. I had to restrict the valves to the props closest to the compressor and increase the ones furthest. You air hose will be filled with as much pressure as you set your compressor regulator to at all times.

Check this link out, it is one of the sites that got me started. I found it last night wile lurking around my favorites.
http://www.phantasmechanics.com/air/index.html

Don't worry guys, you will build an awesome air prop, I can guarantee it won't work perfectly the first test, but you will work the bugs out of it and then there will be no stopping you! You have a great resource here on this forum, there are a lot more advanced haunters here than me that will be glad to help if you run into a snag or two. As a side note, please don't hold me to being an expert here, I'm simply sharing my experiences to hopfully make yours a little easier in the beginning.

When you do test your first prop with air hooked up to it, close your needle or regulator valve all the way and slowly open it with each test. You don't want to forget that! If you do you may end up with a projectile stuck in your cieling or worse! Start out with low pressure!!!!


----------



## Fright Zone

Thanks oct31man! That was clear and concise. It's good to hear from someone, an expert or not ,who actually has had success and video proof so that's why I trust your insight. 

Good points about the trade-offs between a large and small tank and the PSI. That answers the basic questions and verifies what I had suspected. I had read the "Haunting with Compressed Air" link before. It took me a while to grasp the details. It's always easier to see it in action to trust & understand the info. So that info. combined with your real world info. helps connect the dots.

I was also thinking about closing the needle or regulator valve all the way and slowly opening it if I ever build a pop-up, just like you said, expecially if I use a bicycle pump and not a real cylinder. Those are the types of things that are good to hear.


----------



## Northern Touch

Another big thankz goes to Oct31man for all the help and info...I agree with Fright Zone it's always easy when u can see it for your self and not just read a bunch of how toos...untell u posted those vids for us I never realy got it I had read all the info I could find and it didn't click 1 view of your vids and I got it thankz again u the man...so I guees I will go ahead and buy that 3 gallon for now, just to get started and I will use it test once I sart building props cause I know I wont stop lol..I will buy a 22/33 gallon in the summer or close to halloween cause I now know the 3gallon will be good enough to build and test props and for $50 how can i go wrong I might get 2 lol Oct31man let me know what u think... I almost have everything to start building but had we had death in the family so times havebeen busy and hard this week and the baby almost her holy **** never ends.....:voorhees:


----------



## oct31man

Fright Zone said:


> Thanks oct31man! That was clear and concise. It's good to hear from someone, an expert or not ,who actually has had success and video proof so that's why I trust your insight.
> 
> Good points about the trade-offs between a large and small tank and the PSI. That answers the basic questions and verifies what I had suspected. I had read the "Haunting with Compressed Air" link before. It took me a while to grasp the details. It's always easier to see it in action to trust & understand the info. So that info. combined with your real world info. helps connect the dots.
> 
> I was also thinking about closing the needle or regulator valve all the way and slowly opening it if I ever build a pop-up, just like you said, expecially if I use a bicycle pump and not a real cylinder. Those are the types of things that are good to hear.


Glad to help! I was once there, and had no one to explain things to me. I got the confidence to try it from my forum friends, but it is harder to grasp something just by reading. I went through a lot of trial and error!
I have helped a couple of guys at work build their first air prop over the phone, so I figured I might be able to help here via a video. Just let us see the results!


Northern Touch said:


> Another big thankz goes to Oct31man for all the help and info...I agree with Fright Zone it's always easy when u can see it for your self and not just read a bunch of how toos...untell u posted those vids for us I never realy got it I had read all the info I could find and it didn't click 1 view of your vids and I got it thankz again u the man...so I guees I will go ahead and buy that 3 gallon for now, just to get started and I will use it test once I sart building props cause I know I wont stop lol..I will buy a 22/33 gallon in the summer or close to halloween cause I now know the 3gallon will be good enough to build and test props and for $50 how can i go wrong I might get 2 lol Oct31man let me know what u think... I almost have everything to start building but had we had death in the family so times havebeen busy and hard this week and the baby almost her holy **** never ends.....:voorhees:


Once again, Glad to help!  I think you've got a deal too good to pass up there with the $50 compressors! Can't go wrong for now!
Sorry to hear about the loss in your family! And happy for ya at the same time with the future monster on the way! Good luck!


----------



## Fright Zone

In thinking ahead, I picked up a $20 Westinghouse Wireless Remote Control System in Target's Xmas lighting seasonal section. It has one small keychain remote with two on/off buttons and comes with two receivers that each have a three-prong outlet and inlet. I tried them with lights and it works well. An iPod shuffle mp3 player hooked to powered speakers worked too but the repeating sound tracks of screams didn't kick in right away, so for a scream or witch cakle to go along with a pop-up it could probably be made to work OK but the sound of the pop-up might drown out small speakers. But I'd think the remote would work fine to power the selenoid that triggers a pop-up. With this remote kit, two pop-ups could be manually made to go up at different times. Ifyou hooked an extension cord to the two receviers you could get two sets of pop-ups triggering. Target also sells a seasonal remote system that had a single on/off button on the remote but three three-prong outlets on the recevier.

Back to the air compressors, Walmart has the Campbell Hausfeld affordable, and not too large for hiding or storage, 2 Gallon compressor for $70. For pop-up starters with one or maybe two pneumatic pop-up props like your coffin Zombie and/or a pop-up behind a tombstone, would this 0.8 CFM @90 psi compressor work? Because at 30psi it would be a higher CFM, or am I thinking about it all wrong? The thing looks like it's big enough, but it's mainly used for airbrushes and tires. It's in Walmart's automotive section. They also have a much larger 10 gallon.But frankly size-wise it seems way too big for a pop-up. The small 2-gallon tank should be OK after you made the good point it will turn on more but take less time to fill, I'm more concerned if the CFM is high enough.


----------



## sparky

I finally made a trash can trama myself this year!!! I have been looking for years to do it,but,just didn't get to it. So 3 weeks before halloween i started ,it took about a week to do and a day to work out the bugs,and i wasn't even rushing to get it done!
It turned out better then i thought and it scared alot of kids and adults!! I just need more time to add the arm that reaches out!!
Great project,you won't be dissapointed!!!!


----------



## spokanejoe

I just finished reading this post. I have to say "Kudos to you ,Oct31man". Your videos and helpful posts are realy concise and helpful. I have a Grave Jumper and a Trashcan Trauma but it would have been real helpful to see your videos along the way,while I was bulding them. Pictures really are worth a 1000 words. These will be great resources for beginners(and me too). I am building a "Vile Things" simple popup and I think my layout will be neater now that I have observed your layouts. Thanks from me for all of us amateurs. Guys like you make this forum GREAT!


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR

*Hows about a little thing that







put together...*

http://groups.msn.com/VillageHaunt/howtopneumatics.msnw
CHECK IT OUT....


----------



## Fright Zone

That's another good link. I think if I do it next year I'm going the Sears Craftsman 4 or 7 gallon air compressor.


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR

> I think if I do it next year


if ? ....
*What do mean if ?*
*The kids are looking forward to all of your hard work.*
*This is a hobby that you can't simply quit.*
*One year I did not stay home during Halloween.*
*And MAN did my community let me know!*
*So do what I did... install a 90 gal 240v *Ingersoll *Rand **compressor and run air line through the attic...*
*OK, that may be a little much, but when it comes to compressors, DON'T BUY CRAFTSMAN (I know, I own one) They are too friggin' LOUD!*
*Instead watch Craig's List, and your local paper for a good used one. You would be surprised what you can find for the money.*
*VH*


----------



## Fright Zone

Budgetary concerns. Believe me I want to. Halloween's a long ways away. I can see myself not having the time or money to tackle the pneumatic pop-ups : (

Thanks for the tip on the Craftman's being loud.


----------



## oct31man

spokanejoe said:


> I just finished reading this post. I have to say "Kudos to you ,Oct31man". Your videos and helpful posts are realy concise and helpful. I have a Grave Jumper and a Trashcan Trauma but it would have been real helpful to see your videos along the way,while I was bulding them. Pictures really are worth a 1000 words. These will be great resources for beginners(and me too). I am building a "Vile Things" simple popup and I think my layout will be neater now that I have observed your layouts. Thanks from me for all of us amateurs. Guys like you make this forum GREAT!


Thanks Joe! Just tryin' to help out a little.

I agree,that having a visual is helpful. Seeing someone do something helps me get it. Some how to's make things sound so complicated to me. So I decided I'd try to offer a little simplified help just for beginners, who may be discouraged.


----------



## oct31man

Fright Zone said:


> Budgetary concerns. Believe me I want to. Halloween's a long ways away. I can see myself not having the time or money to tackle the pneumatic pop-ups : (
> 
> Thanks for the tip on the Craftman's being loud.


Hey, that loudness gave many scares as people walked behind the haunt last year.  It is loud, but I think all oiless compressors are.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Here's a little advice on doing air controlled props.
On any budget, keep it simple. Very simple pop-ups and drop-downs work very well if positioned properly. I have set many "corny" displays, which have received the best results. Full animated displays are cool, if you like them, but seldom perform the scare.


----------



## punch

*Pneumatics for dummies?*

Anyone have some good reading on Pneumatics in laymens terms?

eg:
how to size your compressor for the job
what you need for what job
how to make a storage air tank for each prop

etc...

:googly:


----------



## punch

punch said:


> Anyone have some good reading on Pneumatics in laymens terms?
> 
> eg:
> how to size your compressor for the job
> what you need for what job
> how to make a storage air tank for each prop
> 
> etc...
> 
> :googly:


oops, should have aread the forums beofre posting, i see there is a thread already started about this topic, sorry, forgive the newbie...


----------



## Northern Touch

punch I would be more then happy to help U....I just built my first pop-up and have busy building more penumatic props and love it, but U being so close to me I think I could really help you get started also I was able to get all my parts at home depot except the washing mach. valuve so parts will be easy to get in Barrie...get back to me and all try to help ya out


----------



## Brad Green

Hello Punch, here's a link to the site that basically got me started with pneumatics (pretty much a primer for us "dummies"). Give it a shot:
http://hauntmaven.com/Welcome/Welcome.html Once there, just click on "Extreme Halloween Decorating" to get to the prop index and scroll down to the pneumatics section.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Thank you so much for that link.
There is a lot of information there to help me in just about every way.


----------



## punch

yes punch thanks you all!


----------



## Fright Zone

I just ordered this DVD I saw from links on other threads on this forum.

http://www.scaryguys.com/dvdpneumatics.html

I like their Air Cylinder Primer info among other Pneumatic topics on their Information page for beginniners.

http://www.scaryguys.com/information.html

I bought a DVD at Halloween Express last year called "How to Haunt Your House". I didn't use anything from it and it didn't include pneumatics but I did abort an attempt at a fountain pump bleeding skull prop. The point is I found wathcing a DVD to be fun and inspriational. It looks like scaryguys.com DVD can fit the bill and be informative enough to give me confidence whenever I get around to tackling pneumatics like I tackled PVC props and Fog chillers last year. I hope that combined with the info here, Oct31stman's pop-up example and explaination, and the standard info links we all know about, it will at least take the guesswork out of it and give me some confidence and something to aim at. I like the fact that scaryguys address what size cylinders and different types of solenoids are generally good for certain kinds and numbers of props. All the diagrams in the world make my head spin so seeing someting in action and explained like Oct31stman was doing I find helpful. So I'm willing to give this DVD a shot. It's a bit pricey but they have to charge what they have to charge so I'm fine with that if it helps me. And thanks for the "free" Q&A info here LOL! The structure of a DVD presentation I also hope will make things that much clearer.

UPDATE
I received the DVD today and it was worthwhile. It could stand to be edited and scripted a little tighter as some info was repeated and a couple points stressed too many times. But for a grass roots endevour it was satisfying. I'd watch it again. It's for complete pneumatic novices which I am. It makes some good points and can illustrate it well-enough in a video format. It's well-focused overall. I doesn't have any pop-up examples as that's not the purpose of the program but it would have been nice to see a montage of pneumatic Yard Haunt effects at the end. It runs approx 54 minutes. (Funny thing is they used the exact same iDVD menu I used for my Yard Haunt DVD LOL)


----------

